# Spot The Theme...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Extra kudos for those who get names and years correct...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Watches in space I guess


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

What's that tin pot on the right







?


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

raketakat said:


> What's that tin pot on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those NASA Cert Ω Speedmasters can be quite troublesome.

David, I can take that off your hands for say, a Â£10 disposal fee?

If you can cover the shipping.

-k


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Great collection - I love the old Sturmanskie.

Less cheek about my favourite, the Speedy, guys







 Here are two of my Speedies in a Space setting and their Soviet colleague...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice photos and comments....

Yuri Gagarin 1961 wore the Sturmanski up in space,

Alexei Leonov 1966 wore the Strela on the first ever space walk, (the first real space watch)

And of course The Omega Speedy was the first on the moon in 1969.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice case on that Sturmanskie


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice case on that Sturmanskie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice case on that Sturmanskie


I thought as much









*Pobeda, 1st MWF, c1954, 15 Jewels*


----------

